# PC games for mac



## H2OSX (May 11, 2004)

I think its a good idea if we all put our fav pc games we would like to see come to mac.  Mby some developers can look at our list and port some of the games     Anyways, ill start us off.

Half Life (Counter Strike)
Battlefield 1942
Grand Theft Auto
Day of Defeat
Far Cry
Many more

P.S Please add more!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2004)

painkiller


----------



## ora (May 12, 2004)

H2OSX: Battlefield 1942 is coming to mac, see preview on IMG at http://www.insidemacgames.com/previews/view.php?ID=144.

I always wanted to see an RTS called Warzone 2100 on mac, i even looked to see if i could emulate a PC fast enough to play it, but no joy.


----------



## MeatGrin (May 12, 2004)

Planetside would be nice (but from what I hear, Sony has virtually no support for EQ Mac), if for nothing more than to encourage more MMO-development.


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

Well, I doubt this will ever happen, but both the Microsoft Flight Simulators and the Mechwarrior games are really nice, it'd be cool to have those out on the Mac...


----------



## Damrod (May 12, 2004)

I was (almost) always happy with the games I got on the mac. But some of the Mechwarrior games would be nice to have OS X native.


----------



## brianleahy (May 12, 2004)

Uru: Myst 4


----------



## HateEternal (May 12, 2004)

They used to make MSFS for mac. I dont think any of the old half-life mods or half-life will ever be made for mac. From what i've heard they started and realized there was some stuff that would require a lot of stuff to be redone... dont remember what.


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

Yes, the first couple of versions.


----------



## eric halfabee (May 12, 2004)

Soldiers, Heroes of WWII from Codemasters:

http://www.codemasters.co.uk/soldiers/

eric


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jul 23, 2004)

We don't need pc games at all...no...we need console games!

Timesplitters 2
Zelda: Windwaker
Brave Fencer Musashi
FFXII
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater
Mega Man Anniversary Collection
Super Mario (any except those puzzle games)
Resident Evil series

Well I could list more I want but the point would be for Nintendo and Sony to strike up an agreement with Apple or Aspyr to port their games to the Mac.

I'm sorry but emulators do not cut it for me


----------



## Hype.it (Jul 24, 2004)

Battlefield 1942 is already on the Mac...

There was a developer working on a HL port, but Sierra put a stop to that. Maybe you should email them and ask why? 

As times goes on, more and more developers are seeing the light and have started to develop for this platform... the rest just takes time.


----------



## Viro (Jul 30, 2004)

Hype.it said:
			
		

> As times goes on, more and more developers are seeing the light and have started to develop for this platform... the rest just takes time.



Dude, that's rather debatable. But its good that there are more games for the Mac. Perhaps that'll spur Apple to produce hardware that's as fast for _*games*_ as what they have on the PC. And make it cheap since not everyone can afford a Dual G5 just for gaming.


----------



## robmcq (Aug 11, 2004)

RollerCoaster Tycoon 1, 2 and 3 for Mac OS X.

I could play RollerCoaster Tycoon 1 under Virtual PC with Windows 98. But if you leave it on for about 30 minutes to earn million of dollars. Virtual PC just froze up.

So I would like to see RollerCoaster Tycoon for Mac OS X so I can leave it on for 30 minutes to earn million of dollars without freeze my computer.

Oh well... Hope one of company FINALLY decides to port these games to the Mac OS X. 
Maybe we should set up online petition. Ha ha...


----------



## Flanjoo (Aug 13, 2004)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Arcanum (Why am I the only person who likes this game?!)
The Thief series


----------



## Inocense (Oct 28, 2004)

Battle Realms!  The game is like an asian version of warcraft. It is great and addictive!!!


----------



## Pengu (Oct 28, 2004)

i want my GTA:VC and GTA:SA on my g5!!!


----------

